# Cartier Tank Solo Large (W5200003) Photos & Micro-Review



## IS300STeeZ

After lusting over this watch for some time, I decided to pull the trigger at my local AD. I tried on a few other Cartier models including the Tank Solo XL Automatic, but it was too large on my wrist and didn't have as much of the classic Cartier feel. It ended up coming down to this model or the 18K gold version. I felt that the stainless steel model is more versatile to my needs and there is obviously a pretty good price difference between the two.

I posted a micro-review of this watch on my website (nothing too in-depth): WatchSTeeZ.com - Cartier Tank Solo Large

Here are some photos that I took of the watch this morning:


----------



## luxor

Congratulations are in order. I love this particular model and hopefully I will acquire one like it soon. Besides its classic and refined look, the tank solo seems to me a more versatie model for all ocassions. I think your choice of strap is also worth noting. I am lusting too


----------



## Sextant

Congratulations, that's a very nice watch. I like the traditional Cartier blue stone crown - it adds some panache to what is quite minimalistic look.


----------



## Dino944

Congrats on very handsome choice! The Tank is a classic and is a very versatile watch. I'm sure you will get many years of use and enjoyment from it.


----------



## IS300STeeZ

Thanks! I'm planning to keep it for a long, long time. I want my collection to be versatile, but diverse.


----------



## Rascasrosa

It's Cartier, what's not to like? Seriously, you can't go wrong with a Tank, beautiful watch.


----------



## carlhaluss

Thanks for the pics and the nice review at your website! It is really good to see some more pics of this Tank Solo.

I got mine about a year ago, and am loving it as well. Even considering getting a stainless steel bracelet for it, to wear in the summer.

While it is not a watch that I wear every day, being a quartz movement I don't mind putting it away for a while.

There is some debate about the black strap that it comes with, with the small scales. Personally, I think it looks perfect, and I don't have any quality issues with the strap at all.

I also agree about the new XL model. I had a look at them, and they just seem too large for a traditional Tank look. Being automatic, they are also quite a bit thicker. I have a fairly average size to large wrist, 7.50in, and I think this size looks just fine.

Like I say, it is great to see someone else appreciating this great, somewhat underrated Cartier Tank IMO, on the forums.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Mr. Freeman

Can you please post some wrist shots? I am interested in this watch and haven't been able to find a good shot on the wrist. It would be much appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## The Thomas J

I have two normal sized Tanks. One gold and stainless steel. I love wearing them but don't wear them enough. The Tank is a perfect dress watch.


----------



## dantan

Lovely!


----------



## Stromboli

Wonderful pics. The Tank Solo in my opinion is the true definition of a classy timepiece, it screams as if whispering "Refinement". I also hope that some day I will be able to share some pics. Kudos to you my friend, may you wear it in good health.


----------



## dantan

A couple of weeks after I purchased my Cartier Santos Medium Size, I took this picture.

How lovely these Tank Solos look!

I am disappointed that they are Quartz, otherwise, they are almost certain to be a part of my collection.


----------

